# South African President calls for "land expropriation without compensation" !!!



## ShootSpeeders (Jul 5, 2017)

Most people call that stealing and  also racism.  All intelligent people predicted  22 years ago that this would happen. Blacks are useless eaters and breeders everywhere they exist in this world and  simply don't have the intelligence to get ahead on merit.  So the govt has massive affirmative action programs and now outright stealing from whites.



> Zimbabwe 2.0: South Africa President Proposes Land "Expropriation Without Compensation" | Zero Hedge
> 
> july 3  2017 On Wednesday, South Africa's ruling African National Congress proposed at its 5th annual national policy conference that in addition to potentially nationalizing the country's central bank, that land expropriation without compensation should be allowed where it is "necessary and unavoidable," President Jacob Zuma said.
> 
> ...


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Jul 5, 2017)

Mandela would be so proud of what Zuma is doing.  The media cartels have been lying for 50 years about nelson.  He was just a white-hating racist terrorist and he knew full well blacks don't have the intelligence to maintain a modern society.   Stealing from of whites is their only path to prosperity outside of pro sports.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jul 5, 2017)

ShootSpeeders said:


> Most people call that stealing and  also racism.  All intelligent people predicted  22 years ago that this would happen. Blacks are useless eaters and breeders everywhere they exist in this world and  simply don't have the intelligence to get ahead on merit.  So the govt has massive affirmative action programs and now outright stealing from whites.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, like the US would go around taking land of people without compensation an giving it to others....


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Jul 5, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Yes, like the US would go around taking land of people without compensation an giving it to others....



Do you have an example of that.?  Affirmative action involves taking job and scholarship opportunities from whites and giving them to blacks but has that also been done with land?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jul 5, 2017)

ShootSpeeders said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, like the US would go around taking land of people without compensation an giving it to others....
> ...



Yes. The trail of the tears. All the kicking Native Americans off their land, killing them, moving them.....


----------



## Silent Warrior (Jul 5, 2017)

FW has a valid point. Of course, one could point out that those occupying the land afterwords greatly out produced the previous tenants and that when it was tried in Africa earlier, Zimbabwe at the time, the production by the new tenants was so poor the ag economy that had been strong took a nosedive. That doesn't justify confiscation, but facts are pesky things.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Jul 6, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have an example of that.?  Affirmative action involves taking job and scholarship opportunities from whites and giving them to blacks but has that also been done with land?
> ...



Iinjuns??  HAHAHA.  They don't count. There was no legal system or even countries when the white man came here. Injuns didn't even have a written language!!   THINK


----------



## HenryBHough (Jul 6, 2017)

So what's not to like about Mr. Zuma channelling his inner Obama?


----------



## Desperado (Jul 6, 2017)

Given the opportunity liberals here would be demanding the same thing


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jul 6, 2017)

ShootSpeeders said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > ShootSpeeders said:
> ...



Yes, I knew you'd say that.

Here's what it would be like for you.

I move into your house, then tell you that I've invented this new form of ownership and that you don't own your house under this form of ownership, so I'm perfectly in my rights to take your home away from you. Not only that, I'll force march you down to the bridge and make you sleep there.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 6, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



Just for the record, who owned the land in South Africa originally? Any guesses?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jul 6, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > ShootSpeeders said:
> ...



Trump?


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Jul 6, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> > Iinjuns??  HAHAHA.  They don't count. There was no legal system or even countries when the white man came here. Injuns didn't even have a written language!!   THINK
> ...



Fact remains there was no legal system in place when the euros came here.  It would have been impossible to say what injun owed what land.  THINK


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Jul 6, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> [
> 
> Just for the record, who owned the land in South Africa originally? Any guesses?



It's my understanding no one was there until the white man showed up.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 6, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


Close.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jul 6, 2017)

ShootSpeeders said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > ShootSpeeders said:
> ...



Fact remains if you make a legal system and then impose it on others and say this legal system didn't exist for you, therefore we can take everything you have, is bullshit. And for you to come on here and say it was okay for the US to go around imposing itself like this on Native Americans, whereas it's not okay for blacks in South Africa to do it to whites, then this is clearly bullshit.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 6, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


Sorry but we are not responsible for what happened over 100 years ago.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jul 6, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Got it, Melania.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 6, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



Bingo!


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jul 6, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



I'm so fucking smart, I'm going to nominate myself for the Nobel Peas Prize tomorrow.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 6, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


We get it you think stealing from Indians was bad but that that justifies a country on another Continent and 150 years later to steal from whites.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 6, 2017)

There better not be any revolutions on the African continent because, thankfully, Trump closed the bottomless Checking Account,


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jul 6, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> There better not be any revolutions on the African continent because, thankfully, Trump closed the bottomless Checking Account,



The US doesn't like anywhere below the Sahara, they don't think they can win, seeing how uncivilized and barbarian the sub-Saharan Africans are. All this technology and warfare becomes about other things.


----------

